# Still Missing - Carlisle Oar and paddle



## dantheboatman (Oct 18, 2005)

Fellow boaters,

I dumped my boat last week right above Cardiac Corner in the Poudre Park section of the Poudre and lost:

- 8' Carlisle Oar, yellow shaft (with green & red tape at handle), black heavy duty blade

- ~60" Carlisle raft paddle, yellow blade/t-grip, blue shaft

- Some pride (_but I think the Poudre washed that away_ :sad

Both had my name and number on them (harder to see on the oar).

Dan Baker 
970-556-1961


----------

